# Installare un webmail client...

## iko

Ciao, a fatica sono riuscito a seguire la guida per settare un vhost con netqmail. Ora avendo provato horde e non essendone rimasto per nulla soddisfatto vorrei sapere se qualcuno è riuscito ad installare roundcube:

[url]

http://roundcube.net/

[/url]

Francamente ci ho provato ma non c'è stato nulla da fare   :Sad:   .. Eppure dovrebbe essere nel portage in www-apps..

Qualcuno mi sa aiutare o consigliare un webmail client diverso possibilmente in ajax?

grazie

ciao

Fede

----------

## funkoolow

uso felicemente squirrelmail con qmail e virtualhosts, direttamente via portage + webapp-config. Non è certo bello da vedere come roundcube, ma se hai configurato bene il sistema di posta ci metti 1/2 secondo.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

sto usando roundcube (ma installato su freebsd dai ports) ma volevo provare horde... che ha che non va?

----------

## iko

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> sto usando roundcube (ma installato su freebsd dai ports) ma volevo provare horde... che ha che non va?

 

Personalmente la configurazione è davvero complessa e anche graficamente non è niente di che.. Certamente ha molti moduli ma se sei interessato solo all'uso della posta senza calendario ecc ecc lo eviterei...

----------

## randomaze

Mi sembra che sia una discussione sul miglior webmail client...

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## iko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Mi sembra che sia una discussione sul miglior webmail client...
> 
> Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

 

Si è trasformata...   :Very Happy:  Onestamente avrei voluto sapere se qualcuno è riuscito ad installare ed utilizzare roundcube che almeno dagli screenshot sembra davvero bello... Poi sarà che mi trovo benissimo con gmail ma vorrei avere un client in ajax...

----------

## randomaze

 *iko wrote:*   

> Onestamente avrei voluto sapere se qualcuno è riuscito ad installare ed utilizzare roundcube che almeno dagli screenshot sembra davvero bello...

 

Beh per aiutarti forse sarebbe stato opportuno che tu postassi qualche dettaglio in più sui problemi riscontrati  :Wink: 

----------

## iko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *iko wrote:*   Onestamente avrei voluto sapere se qualcuno è riuscito ad installare ed utilizzare roundcube che almeno dagli screenshot sembra davvero bello... 
> 
> Beh per aiutarti forse sarebbe stato opportuno che tu postassi qualche dettaglio in più sui problemi riscontrati 

 

Uhm.. beh avrei voluto sapere come avete operato voi..

Io ho trovato questa guida ma francamente non mi sono fidato molto a seguirne i passi:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Roundcube

Ho preferito a questa l'installazione direttamente da portage ma una volta emerso ho lanciato i comandi che sono stati indicati senza successo in quanto ricevo errori   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mrfree

Se può esserti utile ho da poco inviato un ebuild per l'ultima versione (0.1_rc1 a oggi), la puoi trovare sul bugzilla

Per la post-installazione ti consiglio di seguire il file inviato da Zapparoli (naturalmente lo devi adattare alle tue esigenze).

Se usi mysqli (come me) ricorda di utilizzare il provider mysqli:// nella URI PEAR (config/db.inc.php)

Imho, la parte riguardante la configurazione su gentoo-wiki.org ti può essere comunque d'aiuto

L'ho appena installato e sembra andare... forse lo utilizzerò al posto di horde... o forse li utilizzerò entrambi se non altro prima di capire se, pur essendo alla versione 0.1-rc1, roundcube può essere considerato sufficientemente stabile/affidabile

----------

## iko

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Se può esserti utile ho da poco inviato un ebuild per l'ultima versione (0.1_rc1 a oggi), la puoi trovare sul bugzilla
> 
> Per la post-installazione ti consiglio di seguire il file inviato da Zapparoli (naturalmente lo devi adattare alle tue esigenze).
> 
> Se usi mysqli (come me) ricorda di utilizzare il provider mysqli:// nella URI PEAR (config/db.inc.php)
> ...

 

Mmh..   :Confused:  certo vedendo che era stato messo in portage credevo l'installazione fosse molto più agevole...

Onestamente non mi va di utilizzare un sistema cosi poco stabile ancora...   :Rolling Eyes:  (ma mettere in portage un applicativo cosi poco testato e ancora "acerbo" non è un po contro la filosofia gentoo?)

A questo punto le alternative non mi paiono moltissime, dovrò pensare a squirrelmai.. Peccato solo non sia in ajax..   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mrfree

 *iko wrote:*   

> certo vedendo che era stato messo in portage credevo l'installazione fosse molto più agevole...

 

Urk!!! dove? quando? ...   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Non mi pare sia stato aggiunto al portage ufficiale (anche se sul bugreport in questione dicono di si)

----------

## funkoolow

 *iko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A questo punto le alternative non mi paiono moltissime, dovrò pensare a squirrelmai.. Peccato solo non sia in ajax..  

 

Io ti appoggio, fa il suo lavoro superbamente e si installa in pochi secondi... sarà che adoro la praticità  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## iko

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ti appoggio, fa il suo lavoro superbamente e si installa in pochi secondi... sarà che adoro la praticità 
> 
> 

 

Ok installato con successo... Solo delle curiosità... Dato che ho dei named virtual hosts che convergono su un unico IP mi chiedevo come fosse possibile far comparire sulle pagine di login di squirrelmail il nome dell'host che l'utente ha digitato invece di averlo sempre statico impostato dal file di configurazione... Credo non sia possibile se non modificando direttamente il php della pagina vero?

Per attivare invece la connessione https devo modificare httpd.conf di apache o c'è qualche script squirrelmail che lo fa in automatico di cui non sono a conoscenza?

ciao

Fede

----------

## funkoolow

 *iko wrote:*   

>  *funkoolow wrote:*   
> 
> Io ti appoggio, fa il suo lavoro superbamente e si installa in pochi secondi... sarà che adoro la praticità 
> 
>  
> ...

 

per la prima questione, credo che ci sia proprio bisogno di mettere le mani sul codice della pagina di login. Suppongo non sia granchè difficile, ma per quanto mi riguarda non ne vale proprio la pena.

Per la seconda, è un problema che mi sono posto anche io ma credo vada fatto a mano e quindi per il momento è segnato sulla mia lista dei todo. Anzi, se procedi prima di me ti scrocco la soluzione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

